# אז... הגיע הזמן לקרדיטים!



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אז... הגיע הזמן לקרדיטים! 
בנות הפורום היקרות
כל כך עזרתן לי בתקופת אירגון החתונה. נהניתי לדון איתכן, לקבל עצות ולתת כמה משלי, להתווכח ולהסכים. עכשיו כבר מותר להודות: אני מיטל, ואני מכורה לפורום חתונות!
קרוב לחודש אחרי החתונה, ורגע לפני תקופת הבחינות המחרידה שבפתח- הנה הקרדיטים שלי, להנאתכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נ.ב
כמו שכולן מזהירות: חפירה לפניכן.
אבל במקרה שלי זה באמת.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

פתאום עכשיו, פתאום היום... (או: טפו טפו טפו!) 
אנחנו נחום (28) ומיטל (25.5), סטודנטים לחינוך מדעי הרוח. הכרנו בלימודים (we found love in a hopeless place?) לפני משהו כמו שלוש שנים, ובהתחלה הקשר בינינו התמצה בשיחות קצרות ונעימות בשיעור או הפסקה.

אי שם במהלך השנה השנייה ללימודים הכוכבים הסתדרו במקום הנכון, ופתאום ראיתי את העיניים שלו באמת. העיניים הכי טובות ויפות שראיתי. החלטתי שאני חייבת לדבר איתו וביום שני אחד ניגשתי אליו. ודיברנו, ודיברנו, ודיברנו. כך במשך כמה שבועות היינו מבריזים דרך קבע מאותו שיעור ופשוט יושבים לדבר; פתאום חיכיתי ליום שני, כל יום שני, כי אז הוא מגיע ללמוד.
כשהוא נישק אותי בפעם הראשונה, התרגשתי כמו ילדה בת 16. התאהבתי בו בצורה שהפחידה אותי, חששתי להיפגע שוב אבל גם לא יכולתי לעשות שום דבר בנידון. האהבה הזו הפתיעה את שנינו, וסחפה אותנו עד קצות האצבעות. וגם היום כשאנחנו כבר נשואים, הוא מנשק אותי ואני מרגישה כמו ילדה בת 16...

הדבר הנפלא בקשר שלנו זה שמהרגע הראשון ביססנו אותו על אמת, אמון הדדי וכנות. התקשורת בינינו פתוחה לחלוטין ותמיד. אנחנו מרגישים שזו הנקודה החשובה ביותר בזוגיות ובעיקר בחיי נישואין, בזוגיות לאורך שנים ארוכות. האהבה, הרומנטיקה והסקס הם פרמטרים חשובים, אבל אני מאמינה בכוח שלנו בעיקר בזכות התקשורת הבריאה והדפוסים שאנחנו קובעים כבסיס איתן לזוגיות שלנו.

מגדלים את גימלי (הידוע בכינוי "קטני-קטן"), הכלבתול המושלם.
גימלי פגש אותנו קצת אחרי הצעת הנישואין ואימץ אותנו מיד. נחומי, שהוא איש של כלבים (וכלבים גדולים!) ניסה להתנגד אבל זה לא החזיק יותר משעתיים. הקטן הזה המיס אותו וזה מקסים לראות את הבחור היפה הזה מאוהב לחתולין בגימלי. הוא חתול, אבל מתנהג קצת כמו כלבלב- בא כששורקים לו, הולך איתנו לטיולים בקיבוץ ומחבב ליטופי בטן. 
גימלי זכה לשמו משום שכאשר היה גור קטן הוא היה פשוט גמד קטן ומגושם שדורך על עצמו מדי פעם- ושנינו חובבי שר הטבעות...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

ואי אפשר בלי תמונה של גימלי-קטני 
כשהוא היה ממש קטני


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

ועוד קטנה 
גימלי ראה את ההזמנה והבין בעצב שלא יוכל להגיע, שכן באותו תאריך התקיימה ישיבת פסגה של האו"ח- האומות החתוליות.


----------



## NetaSher (3/7/12)

מילד חמוד!


----------



## bluestvixen (4/7/12)

איזה חתיך! ממש דומה לגריז שלנו


----------



## רותם ושרון (3/7/12)

אויש 
איזה יצור חמוד!


----------



## lanit (2/7/12)

אההההההההה איזה כיף! 
כמה חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך!
אמנם לא מרפרשת כי אני בעבודה, אבל כיף לדעת שיש מה לקרוא בערב


----------



## IMphoenix (3/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

כשזה זה- יודעים! 
הצעת הנישואין הייתה מפתיעה עוד יותר מההתאהבות שלנו. 
כשהיינו שלושה חודשים ביחד ומחובקים במיטה בצהרי שישי, הוא אמר לי שאני האחת שלו ושהוא רוצה לחיות איתי כל החיים. אמרתי לו שגם אני רוצה, ושאני אוהבת אותו  
לאחר ארוחת הערב כשחזרנו לדירה, קיימנו שיחת נפש עמוקה שבסופה הוא אמר שהוא ישמור עלי תמיד ולא ייתן לאיש לפגוע בי. התחבקנו, ומתוך החיבוק הוא שאל בביישנות: "את יודעת שהצעתי לך נישואין בצהריים, נכון?" הייתי המומה, ומאושרת, והמומה... התשובה הייתה כן חד משמעי.

כמה שבועות לאחר מכן הוא הלך למה שהוא כינה "זמן איכות" עם החבר הכי טוב שלו ועם אחי. כשחזר ביקש שנעשה סיבוב בגן הסמוך לבית הורי. שם, בגן שבו גדלתי, הוא הניח בלי ששמתי לב קופסא על הספסל לצדי- ושם הייתה הטבעת הכי יפה שראיתי. אז נכון שהחלטנו על זה קודם לכן, אבל הוא היה כל כך נבוך ומתוק ומקסים בנקודה הזו- כשאל שוב אם אסכים לחלוק איתו את חיינו...


----------



## hadaragr (2/7/12)

טבעת מהממת ומיוחדת ממש!


----------



## scarlet moon (2/7/12)

טבעת מדהימה ומיוחדת


----------



## bluestvixen (4/7/12)

איזו טבעת מיוחדת


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

"אבל אתם רק 4 חודשים ביחד!" (או: התגובות) 
כשהטבעת על אצבעי נכנסנו לבית הורי. התכוונתי לחכות לקידוש של ליל שישי כדי לספר להם באופן רשמי אבל אמא קלטה את הטבעת. "מה יש לך ביד?" הרמתי את היד השנייה שאחזה בסבון. "לא לא, ביד ה-ז-א-ת!" לקחה את ידי השמאלית והתחילה לצווח.
זה המקום לציין שהוריי פשוט מאוהבים בנחום, ומהרגע הראשון הוא נכנס להם ללב (ברור לחלוטין מדוע).

אז סיפרתי להם והם היו פשוט מאושרים ומפרגנים. יום למחרת סיפרנו למשפחה המורחבת, ואחר כך גם למשפחה שלו. כולם, פשוט כולם היו כל כך שמחים בשבילנו, ונרגשים. ברגע של שקט, כמה ימים אחרי, שאלתי את אבא שלי אם הוא לא חושב שזה מוקדם מדי- והוא אמר בחיוך שזה היה לו ברור מהתחלה שאנחנו הולכים בדרך הזו. 

כל מה שהורי לא אמרו, אמרו החברות שלי. היות ואני הראשונה בחבורה שמתחתנת, ועוד אחרי תקופת זוגיות כל כך קצרה (וזה לא שינה בעיניהן שקבענו את החתונה לשנה קדימה), הן לא הבינו. אמרו שזה מוקדם מדי, שאנחנו לא מכירים מספיק. אני אוהבת אותן על זה- שהן לא הסתירו את דאגתן ודיברו איתי בכנות. הסברתי להן שבעוד עם בן הזוג הקודם שלי הייתי 7.5 שנים וכל פעם שדיברו איתי על חתונה הפכתי ירוקה באופן מסתורי- עם נחום זה מרגיש נכון. ומבחינה רציונלית- אני לא ילדה. הייתי בכל מני סוגי קשרים, ואני יודעת זוגיות מהי. 
אבל זה האדם שאיתו אני רוצה לחיות, והוא טוב, וחכם, ורגיש, ואמיתי. ואני מכירה אותו, מבפנים.

מרגע שניהלנו את השיחה הזו הן הבינו. ומאותה נקודה הן תמכו, פירגנו, התרגשו, צחקו. והן החברות הכי טובות שיש.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אל תגידו "לא שמעתי, לא ידעתי"- save the date 
את הרעיון המקסים הזה קיבלתי מהפורום והוא התאים לנו בול, לאור העובדה שלא מעט מאורחינו גרים בחו"ל או מרבים בנסיעות. 
באופן טבעי פניתי לחברתי הטובה והיקרה טל פלג (שמה עוד יעלה בשרשור הזה כמה וכמה פעמים) שציירה אותנו בכישרון ובהומור, ועיצבה לנו תמונת "save the date" מקסימה ומתוקה.

היה לנו חשוב להכניס את הקטן שלנו לתמונה, והיא גם שימשה מסגרת למגנטים אחר כך.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

מחפשים מקום ואוכל- אך לא מוצאים 
נחום הוא בן קיבוץ ולכן הכוונה המקורית הייתה להינשא בקיבוץ, ליד הבריכה. הלכנו לטעום קייטרינג'ס וויתרנו לחלוטין מגני אירועים.
טעמנו ב"אבשה" (שם גם נערך מפגש ההורים הראשון שהיה מוצלח ביותר) וב"קסם הקרמל". שניהם מקצועיים והאוכל היה מעולה! מאוד ממליצה על שניהם למי שמחפשים קייטרינג.

בסופו של דבר לאחר שראינו שהרשימה שלנו הולכת ותופחת, הבנו שלא יהיה מקום בקיבוץ. שיקולים נוספים חתמו את ההחלטה לחפש גן אירועים בכל זאת, כשהקו המנחה היה גן פתוח, ביום חמישי (שישי חופשי לרוב האורחים ובאביב (שנינו סובלים מאוד מחום, ולמרות שלא היה אכפת לי להתחתן בחורף הוריי המליצו ללכת על תקופה שבה מזג האוויר הרבה יותר נוח וצפוי. בחרנו להקשיב להם). 

יומיים אחרי שהוא הציע לי נישואין התחלתי להציץ באינטרנט וראיתי את "על הים" בקיבוץ שדות ים. התאהבתי ממבט ראשון... כשוויתרנו על החתונה בקיבוץ נסענו לראות את הגן שלהם. אין לי מילים לתאר את היופי, הפשטות והרוגע שיש במקום הזה. המחיר שלהם, לעומת זאת, ביטל את כל הרוגע שריח הים העניק לי. ויתרנו, והמשכנו לחפש. חיפוש עצמאי הוביל אותנו לשדות (גן יפה, אולם סטנדרטי, אישורים בבעיה ומחיר גבוה יחסית), האגם ביקום (אותו סיפור). 

לאחר זמן מה שמענו על איזיווד והחלטנו ללכת לשמוע. הבחור היה סקפטי מאוד (למה להם לעזור לנו להשיג מחיר טוב, מה יוצא להם מזה ועוד מחשבות הגיוניות שכאלה), אבל המפגש איתם שכנע אותנו ללכת לנסות. הם שלחו אותנו ל"ארטיק" בחוף בחבצלת, ול"אמורס" בשרון.

"ארטיק" היה מחריד. מסעדת חוף שנשארת פתוחה לציבור גם בעת אירוע, ירידה אימתנית במדרון לחוף, שטח קטן לחתונה וריצוף של מדרכה. היחס של אנשי המכירות שלהם היה לא נעים, חפיפניקי (קבענו פגישה וקיבלו אותנו חצי שעה מאוחר יותר) ובקיצור- לא בשבילנו.

הסיפור עם "אמורס" התחיל מבטיח. מלי, אשת המכירות שלהם, מקסימה. 
המקום יפייפה, והעלות נמוכה ממה שציפינו והקצבנו. היות והעסקה דרך איזיווד (אולי גם מול אמורס ישירות, אני לא יודעת) מותנה בטעימות- סגרנו איתם וקבענו טעימות. שם הכל הדרדר.
היחס של הבעלים היה מזלזל וגס רוח. הגענו לשם עם המשפחות ושמנו לא היה ברשימות- מסתבר שלמרות שקבעו איתנו, שכחו מזה והזמינו שני זוגות נוספים לאותו יום. מיד אירגנו לנו שולחן נוסף, והתעלמנו מזה כי כולנו בני אדם וטעויות קורות. בינתיים החל אירוע של זוג אחר... 
מלצר ניגש לשולחן וביקש מאיתנו (הזוג) לבוא איתו. כך גם בשני השולחנות האחרים. ואז הלכנו שישה אנשים ומלצר אחד לקבלת הפנים שהתקיימה! הוא העביר אותנו בעמדות, הסביר לנו על המנות ואמר שנטעם מהן, תוך שאנחנו מפריעים לאורחים לגשת לעמדה. סירבתי ואמרתי שאני אטעם ממה שיביאו לשולחן כי זה לא נעים- והוא אמר שהמנות האלו לא מגיעות לשולחן. רק אנחנו טועמים ורק במקום. בשלב מסוים הגיעה הכלה וביקשה שנלך כי זה מפריע- ובצדק!

לגבי טיב המזון- זה היה נוראי וההסכמה בנידון הייתה פה אחד. הסלטים היו בבירור עייפים ולא טריים, אחד מהם שימש למילוי בטורטיות של קבלת הפנים. המנות העיקריות היו בסדר ותו' לא, בטח לא כל מה שהובטח לאור הניסיון רב השנים של המקום באסאדו ובשר. הקינוחים היו בטעם של פרווה משנות התשעים המוקדמות. היות וכבר טעמנו קינוחים פרווה שלא ניתן לשער שהם לא חלביים- היה ידוע לנו שאפשר גם אחרת.
הצוות עצמו מורכב מילדים בני 16, לא תמיד חביבים ולא מקצועיים במיוחד. חברה שלי שגרה בתל מונד נתנה לנו עצה: לשים לב טוב טוב לכמויות האלכוהול, כי הילדים שעובדים מכניסים חברים שלהם לאירועים, שותים ולוקחים בקבוקים מהבר. 

מפה לשם, במשך כל הטעימות קילפתי לעצמי את כל הלק ששמתי אך באותו הבוקר. הייתי עצבנית ועצובה, וכאשר שאלנו את מנהל המקום למה הדברים מתנהלים כך הוא מלמל משהו והלך הצידה לדבר בטלפון. קייטרינג חיצוני אסור להביא לשם. החלטנו שאנחנו מבטלים את העיסקה כמה שיותר מהר ובורחים משם.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/7/12)

לגבי הטעימות בזמן האירוע 
זו הייתה אחת הנקודות שציינתי לטובה במקום בו התחתנו. 
העובדה שהם לא עורכים טעימות במהלך האירוע. 
הטעימות מתקיימות אמנם בשעות הצהריים (שזה קצת לא נוח) אבל אין סיכוי שיתחיל האירוע והטעימות עדין יתקיימו. 

כשאנשים באים לראות את המקום מלווה אותם איש צוות שנותן להם להתסכל בשקט מהצד מבלי להפריע וכמובן מבלי לקחת אוכל מהעמדות. 

כמו שלא הייתי רוצה שיפריעו לי באירוע שלי לא הייתי רוצה להפריע לאחרים.


----------



## חיפושית עם נקודות (3/7/12)

מסכימה 
לנו בגן גם עשו טעימות לא באירוע, למרות שרצינו לראות אירוע במקום, אבל בדיעבד הסתבר שהם עושים נכונה.
הם עשו אירוע ל-6-7 זוגות (והמשפחות), בשישי בצהריים, ולא הרגשנו שיש איתנו באולם עוד זוגות. היה יחס אישי לכל זוג, גם של המלצרים, גם של מנהלי האירוע, גם של המעצבת וגם שם השף.


----------



## nino15 (2/7/12)

נשמע נורא 
בגלל זה טוב שיש קרדיטים... 
אני לא מצליחה להבין את הקטע של אולמות לעשות טעימות בזמן אירוע - הרי לא טועמים את כל המנות האפשריות, רק מה שבחר הזוג, וברור שזה מפריע לאורחים. אז אף אחד לא יוצא מרוצה.


----------



## yoli (3/7/12)

רוצה להוסיף 
אני ממש מסכימה שלטעום באירוע זה לא נעים, 
אך הקיטרינג שלנו עשה טעימות מסודרות עם כל המנות ויצא פעמיים שלא יכלנו לבוא והלכנו לטעום בחתונה. היה בסדר גמור שמו לנו שולחן ערוך ממש רחוק מהחתונה והיה לנו מלצרית אישית שידעה לתת תשובות - נכון שזה ממש מגביל ואנחנו הולכים שוב לטעימות, אבל זה כי החתונה ממש קרובה ואין טעימות מסודרות בקרוב.


----------



## yoli (3/7/12)

טוב וגם ממש לא נכנסנו לתוך הגן היא הביאה הכל 
זה באמת מעל ומעבר להיכנס לאירוע של אחרים


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אז... מה כן בחרנו? 
חזרנו לאיזיווד שטיפלו בנו יפה מאוד וקיבלנו מהם הצעת מחיר ל"על הים". 
חבר של נחום שעובד בגן סיפר לו שאיזיווד נתנו לו הצעת מחיר זולה ב-10,000 ₪ מזו שהוא עצמו קיבל כולל הנחת עובד... ואכן ההצעה של איזיווד הייתה משתלמת בעליל. ההצעה כללה את הגן, הקייטרינג והבר, עיצוב שיער, צלמים ודיג'יי-  והשתוותה לעלות של גן וקייטרינג בלבד ב"אגם", לדוגמא. כשהבנו שאלו המחירים הלכנו על זה וסגרנו ב"על הים".

זו הייתה בחירה מעולה- הראשונה מבין הבחירות הטובות שעשינו באירוע!
קייטרינג הבית שלהם, "אינדיגו", היה פשוט מעולה. כולם אנשי מקצוע ברמה גבוהה ביותר, האוכל היה נפלא- מעניין ואנין אבל קולע גם לחיך העממי. הטעימות היו באווירה נינוחה, וכל מנה פינקה לנו את החיך. "בולה-בר" היו נהדרים גם הם, ובאירוע עצמו הכל תיקתק בצורה ראויה להערכה. הלכנו על אירוע מזנונים- לא היו תורים בעמדות, וגם אם היה תור לרגע הגיע מנהל האירוע שהפנה את האורחים לעמדות אחרות, פנויות יותר. 
באירוע טעמנו בעצמנו מכמה מנות (וניזונו מהאוכל במשך השבוע לאחר החתונה!) והיה באמת טעים ומוצלח. נהנינו מאוד וקיבלנו תגובות נלהבות על האוכל. והקינוחים, הווווו הקינוחים...


----------



## A D u d a (2/7/12)

כל כך חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך


----------



## Bobbachka (2/7/12)

נראה מקסים!!!


----------



## simplicity83 (3/7/12)

הים הוא התפאורה הכי טובה שיש  
אני מאוד אוהבת את על הים ! 
אחד המקומות היפים שיש. הים כל כך רומנטי ונעים שלא צריך כלום מעבר לזה.
עשיתם בחירה מצויינת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לפעמים צריך לראות עוד כמה אפשרויות, כדי להבין שהאינטואיציה הראשונית שלנו היא הכי נכונה - זה קרה לי כבר כל כך הרבה פעמים... 

והחופה - רעיון מרגש ומהמם. אין כמו מסורות משפחתיות 

המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

מסיבת החינה הכי אשכנזית ever 
סבתא שלי עיראקית, והיה לה מאוד חשוב לקיים טקס חינה מסורתי. היות ואני אוהבת אותה לא נכנסתי לפינות של "סבתא, את לא מרוקאית ולא תימנייה" והסכמתי לקיים חינה- אבל בתנאים שלי.
זה המקום היחיד שגרר ויכוחים עם אבא שלי- כשהתעקשנו, נחום ואני, לקיים חינה צנועה בבריכה בחולון (רוב משפחתי משם) ולבקש מכל אורח להביא משהו טעים לאכול ולא מתנות. אבא וסבתא רצו להזמין קייטרינג (ואוהל חינה גדול, ודי-ג'יי) וטענו שהכל ייפול עליהם. 
הפעם זה היה חשוב לנו והתעקשנו. הלכנו על קו חלבי- ואכן, בסופו של דבר, רוב העבודה "נפלה" על אבא שלי- אבל זה רק בגלל שהוא לא נורמלי: הוא אפה במשך שבוע, והכין כמות סושי לגדוד, וחמישה סירי פסטה (ברטבים שונים), והכין עוד ועוד אוכל ל-מרות שכל אחד הביא משהו. היה כל כך הרבה אוכל, ומגוון, וטעים! זה נגמר בכך שכל מי שנשאר מאוחר מספיק קיבל הביתה לפחות קופסת אוכל אחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הגברים של המשפחה הגיעו לבריכה שעתיים לפני שהזמנו אורחים וקישטו את המקום. דודה שלי הכינה חינה (שלא החזיקה מעמד משהו, אבל לא נורא) ואבא הזמין בחור שעובד איתו ומחלטר כדי-ג'יי. היה גם מסך וקריוקי, וקולולושים לרוב.
לגבי התלבושות- סבתא הביאה תלבושות מדהימות מחברה שלה; בחורה שעובדת עם אבא ושמעה אותו מדבר על החינה התנדבה להביא תלבושות שהכינה לחינה של אחותה; ואנחנו הלכנו למחסן התחפושות בקיבוץ והבאנו עוד. חשבתי שאולי הבאנו יותר מדי אבל בסוף היה בדיוק מספיק לכולם, ו-כ-ו-ל-ם התלבשו! 

אחותו של נחום ובן זוגה צלמים מקצועיים והם אחראיים לתמונות המדהימות שלנו. הם מעדיפים שלא להיחשף אבל אם מישהי מכן אהבה את העבודות שלהם אתן מוזמנות לפנות אלי במסר


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אבא מארגן את האוכל בבופה


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אמרתי שהיה סושי!


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

החינה


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

בתהלוכת החינה המשונה


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

לא הפסקתי לצחוק לרגע... 
כנראה שכשאני מתרגשת- אני מתפוצצת מצחוק.
זו המסקנה לאור האירועים האחרונים, וכאן לא יכולתי להפסיק, ממש בכיתי מרוב צחוק.


----------



## BatelOmri (2/7/12)

את פשוט מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חייבת כבר להגיב, כי את יפייפיה
וכיף כל כך לקרוא...
ד"א גם אנחנו עושים חינה ובגלל כל חילוקי הדעות ביני לבין אבא (שאני אוהבת אותו מאוד מאוד..)
חלבי או בשרי, בבית או באולם, כמות מוזמנים ועוד המון שכנראה לא נסכים...
החלטתי פשוט לוותר, אמרתי להורים תארגנו, אני אבוא ופשוט אהנה...
מקובל על שני הצדדים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממשיכה לקרוא


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ולמען האמת בשלב הכמעט סופי גם אנחנו החלטנו לוותר לאבא ולסבתא, וללכת על קו דומה לשלך- לא רצינו להתווכח או לצער מישהו... אבל אז אבא הגיע לאותה מסקנה וקיבלנו את החינה הכמעט-ביתית-וצנועה-וכיפית שרצינו.

שתדעי לך שאני מאוד מכבדת את הגישה הזאת- של לא להתעקש, לא לריב, ולקבל את בקשות "זקני השבט".


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

רוקדת עם אחי


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

החברים נחשפים לתרבות זרה ומוזרה...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

הזמנה לחתונה (לה-לה-לה-לה-ליי-ליי) 
טוב, בדיוק היה שרשור הזמנות אבל בכל זאת אי אפשר בלי לדבר על זה. גם כאן היה ברור מאליו שטל פלג המוכשרת תעצב לנו את ההזמנה (גילוי נאות: מדובר באחת מחברותיי הטובות ביותר).
היא צילמה אותנו בכפר הירוק ואז ניגשה למלאכת העיצוב. רצינו הזמנה פשוטה, דו צדדית, ורומנטית. אני חושבת שזה בדיוק מה שיצא. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




באשר לציטוט-
הוא לקוח מתוך שירו של יהודה עמיחי: "בתים בתים ואהבה אחת". 
אני לומדת שירה בין היתר, ומאוד אוהבת את שירי עמיחי. כשנתקלתי בשיר הזה התאהבתי בו. כבר הקדשתי לבייב את הציטוט הזה באירוע אחר, וכשחשבנו על ציטוט להזמנה זו הייתה הבחירה הטבעית.
בהמלצתה של טל ובליווי שלה הדפסתי את ההזמנות בקולור טאץ' בלונדון מיניסטור. הצוות שם עזר לנו לבחור את הנייר המתאים (והלא יקר) לסגנון ההזמנה, המחיר הוגן (זהה למחיר מאיזיווד) והאיכות הייתה מעולה. 

מה שכן היה יקר זה דווקא המעטפות. עשיתי טעות וביקשתי מעטפות מהאולם אחרי שכבר הדפסתי את ההזמנות, והן לא נכנסו... אז לא הייתה ברירה אלא לקנות מעטפות. 
מסקנה חשובה: קודם כל לקבל את המעטפות מהאולם! אל תסמכו על זה שאומרים לכן שזה גודל סטנדרטי, גם לנו אמרו את אותו הדבר וזה לא נגמר משהו.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

"מה שחשוב זה הפרונט, לא הבאק!" 
אבל בכל זאת, הנה הבאק


----------



## בסוף גם אני נפלתי (2/7/12)

חחחחח גדול! 
סדרה מעולה וקרדיטים מקסימים!


----------



## miss buttons (2/7/12)

סתם תוהה... למה נא לא להגיע בלבוש צהוב? 
חוץ מזה, את מהממת והתמונות מעלפות!


----------



## IMphoenix (4/7/12)

כי הבחור עמוק בענייני הפועל ת"א 
צהוב זה מכבי ואסור בתכלית האיסור...
וזו הייתה בערך הבקשה היחידה שלו אז היה נראה לי הגיוני לכבד אותה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ותודה!!


----------



## המרחפת (5/7/12)




----------



## h i l a d i (3/7/12)

אדיר! 
אני שוקלת להוסיף *נא לא להגיע בלבוש לבן וגווניו*


----------



## bluestvixen (4/7/12)

איזו צמרמורת עברה לי בגב כשקראתי את המשפט 
יהודה עמיחי=


----------



## המרחפת (6/7/12)

לא הכרתי את המשפט, 
בהחלט משהו שגם אני הייתי שוקלת להשתמש בו.... מקסים


----------



## edens song (11/7/12)

אמנם באיחור 
אבל אני חייבת חייבת להגיב פה. מעבר לזה שאני מלאת השתאות לכמה שאת יפהפייה, זה המשפט היחיד שראיתי אי פעם בהזמנה שפשוט עשה לי בום בלב. הייתי חייבת ללכת לחפש את השיר עצמו, והתאהבתי עוד יותר.

בתקופת התיכון נכנסתי לתקופה של טירוף של יהודה עמיחי, ברמה שבקשתי מאמא ספר שירים שלו ליום ההולדת.. ודווקא את השיר הזה לא הכרתי!

המון מזל טוב, אתם מדהימים! (הגבתי לך עוד בשרשור של הטבעות על כמה שאתם זוג מיוחד.. לא טעיתי!)


----------



## Shani59 (16/7/12)

ההזמנה הכי יפה שראיתי


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

מסיבת רווקות ומסיבת רווקים 
גם כאן כמו בחינה רציתי ללכת על קו צנוע. לא הייתי מוכנה שהחברות שלו יוציאו הרבה כסף על האירוע הזה וביקשתי שנעשה את זה בבית, בהרכב מצומצם ומצחיק. שתי החברות הכי טובות שלי היו אמונות על האירגון, הזמנו גם את האחיות של נחומי והיה באמת מוצלח מאוד.
קצת בולבולים (משרוקיות, שרביט מוזר), הרבה אלכוהול, אוכל מעולה שכל אחת מהבנות הביאה, סרטון שבו ראיינו את הבחור ושאלו אותי את אותן השאלות (התוצאה הייתה בעיקר משעשעת) והרבה סיפורים אישיים. כשהבנות הלכו נשארנו לישון ביחד- שלוש המוסקטריות.
כה כיף!

לגבי מסיבת הרווקים- לא היה צורך בכלל לציין שחשפניות זה מחוץ לתחום. אני מתנדבת במכון "תודעה" למען נפגעי ונפגעות תעשיית המין בישראל וכמובן שבן זוגי חולק את השקפתי החד-משמעית על הנושא. לשמחתי גם החברים שלו לא בעניין, וכך לא הייתי צריכה לדאוג אפילו לרגע.
החבר'ה אירגנו לו מסיבה בפאב של הקיבוץ שנסגר במיוחד לצורך העניין, עשו על-האש, שתו המווווווון, שיחקו פוקר ואפילו סידרו עמדת פלייסטיישן. הוא חזר הביתה שיכור כמו שמעולם לא ראיתי אותו, וחמוד לגמרי.


----------



## חיפושית עם נקודות (3/7/12)

תמונה מעולה! 
כל הכבוד לחברות שלך שהשיגו אותה


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

הרי אתה מחודש לי 
במהלך לימודי התמקדתי בחקר המקרא והמקורות, אך במקביל נחשפתי להמון לימודי מגדר. השילוב הזה הפך אותי למודעת ביותר להלכה ומשמעותה וכך, מרגע הצעת הנישואין הייתה הדילמה שלנו ברורה: לנחום חשובה המסורת, והוא תמיד חלם להינשא "כדת משה וישראל" ולזכות בהכרת הרבנות. אני יוצאת בכל הזדמנות כנגד המוסד הזה, אז מה- פתאום עכשיו אשתף איתם פעולה?

חשוב לי להבהיר שאני מאוד אוהבת את היהדות, את עקרונותיה ואת מהותה. הבעיה שלי היא עם מה שאני מכנה "תופסי התורה" ("וְתפְשֵׂי הַתּורָה לא יְדָעוּנִי", ירמיהו ב' 8). אני יוצאת כנגד הכפייה הדתית והאחיזה האיתנה הזו ביהדות, בביטול המוחלט של כל מה שלא עומד בקנה אחד עם מערך האמונות של הרבנות ובעיקר- בעמדה השוביניסטית הבוטה של הרבנות, בהדרת הנשים (ולא, זו לא רק סיסמה אופנתית אלא מצב קיים וכואב במדינת ישראל).

במשך החודשים הראשונים של הארגון השארנו את הנושא הזה פתוח. דנו בו רבות ולשנינו היה ברור שנהיה מוכנים לוותר למען הצד השני, אבל לא הגענו להחלטה סופית. חודשים ספורים לפני החתונה נתקלתי בספר הנפלא: "הרי אתה מחודש לי"- עבודת הדוקטורט של ד"ר עירית קורן אשר בדקה את עמדתן של נשים חרדיות פמיניסטיות ביחס לטקס החופה האורתודוכסי. 
אני ממליצה לכל אישה מאורסת לקרוא את הספר הזה, שמסביר את מקורות האלמנטים השונים בטקס החופה. לרוב המידע נחשפתי במהלך לימודיי ולא הצלחתי לסדר אותו היטב בראש... קראתי אותו בשקיקה וקיוויתי למצוא פרצות בהלכה שיאפשרו לי לקיים את הטקס האורתודוקסי בלב שלם, מתוך מחשבה שאם מדובר בנשים חרדיות פמיניסטיות סביר שיש פתרון. התאכזבתי מרה להבין שרובן וויתרו, או העניקו משמעות אישית משלהן לטקסים המשפילים. כותבת הספר נישאה בטקס רפורמי. 

בשלב מסוים כבר הסכמתי לוותר על "העקשנות הזאת שלי" (לדברי אמא) ואפילו קבעתי עם חברים ללכת לרבנות להוציא תעודת רווקות. אבל בלילה שלפני הרבנות התהפכה לי הבטן והבנתי שאני לא מסוגלת. לא מסוגלת ללכת נגד העקרונות שלי, לדבר גבוהה גבוהה כלפי חוץ ובאקדמיה אבל לנהוג כמו כולם רק כדי להיות כמו כולם.

הפניתי את בן זוגי לספר, והוא קרא אותו לעומק. חקרתי את נושא התנועה הרפורמית והסברתי גם לנחום שמדובר בטקס כדת משה וישראל לכל דבר ועניין. בסופו של דבר הוא הבין כמה זה משמעותי לי, והסכים לפגוש רב רפורמי. לאחר שנפגשנו עם הרב שלנו, הרב גרי טישקוף, ההחלטה הייתה סופית: טסים לקפריסין להתחתן אזרחית (כי ההכרה של המדינה חשובה לו) ועורכים טקס רפורמי. 

בימים שלפני החתונה כשאמרתי לו כמה חשוב לי הצעד שהוא עשה, הוא חייך וציטט את המשפט שאמרתי במשך חודשים:"מרגע שאני יודע משהו, אני לא יכול שלא לדעת אותו". 
הוא אמר שהוא לא יכול לעשות טקס שעומד בניגוד לערכים שלי, ושאלו גם הערכים שלו מרגע שהוא הבין אותם לעומק.

כשדיברתי עם הוריי הם חשבו שאני מגזימה אבל היו מוכנים לגבות אותנו בכל החלטה שנחליט. כשאבא אמר שאולי אני הולכת קצת רחוק מדי ועדיף לעשות כמו כולם, ישבנו לשיחה רצינית ושטחתי בפניו את כל מה שעומד מאחורי המנהגים השונים סביב החתונה בנוסח-הרבנות (הקניין, המקווה). ברגע שסיימנו הוא היה מזועזע לגמרי, אמר שלא ידע את הדברים האלה וסיכם: "יאללה, טסים לפראג?"

כאן חשוב לי מאוד להודות לבנות הפורום, בעיקר נוקי ו- fluppster   (סליחה שאני לא זוכרת את השמות הפרטיים, אם חשפתן אותם). תמכתן בי מאוד כשהתלבטתי מה נכון לעשות, ונתתן לי המון כוח. תודה!

ולא פחות חשוב- לאהוב שלי, שספק אם תקרא את זה (לא חובב פורומים גדול הבחור): תודה על הסובלנות, האכפתיות והפתיחות האמיתית שלך. תודה שלא התבצרת בעמדה שלך והבנת אותי, באמת ובתמים.


----------



## sha8845 (3/7/12)

איזה יופי 
גם אני עברתי את אותו התהליך כמוך. הבחור רצה רבנות ואני לא רציתי בשום אופן מאותן הסיבות. הלכנו לסדנא של הוויה. ואז גיליתי את הספר "הרי אתה מחודש לי" וגם אני מאוד נהנתי ממנו. 
מחר הולכים לפגוש רב רפורמי. גם זה בשבילי קצת יותר מידי הייתי מעדיפה טקס חילוני של הוויה. אבל הבחור רוצה "רב".


----------



## Nooki80 (6/7/12)

אני זוכרת את השרשור ההוא שפתחת, ואת הדאגה שלך ממה ואיך יהיה, ואני זוכרת שכבר אז חשבתי לעצמי (עוד לפני שהגבתי) שאין לי שום ספק שהכל יסתדר על הצד הטוב ביותר, בלי שאף צד ירגיש שהוא מקריב משהו, ושביחד תמצאו את דרך המלך.
אין ספק שבמערכות יחסים בכלל (גם אפלטוניות) ובזוגיות בפרט, צריך לפעמים לעבור תהליך מסויים של קירוב עמדות, של שכנוע, ולעיתים גם של ויתורים. לפעמים גם ויתורים כואבים ומאוד לא קלים. לדעתי האישית, בכך שהצלחתם לעבור את התהליך הזה בצורה שבה שני הצדדים מרוצים, ולא מרגישים שויתרו על עניין עקרוני, בכך שישבתם ודנתם בדברים בצורה רגישה אבל שכלתנית,  יש עדות מאוד יפה על מהות וטיב הזוגיות שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם (ולכולנו) זוגיות וחברות כה יפה ותומכת שיודעת להתגבר על מהמורות הדרך ולהתחזק מהן, לעוד שנים אין ספור!

יא, איזה נאום יצא לי


----------



## IMphoenix (6/7/12)

נאום מוצלח ביותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את כל כך צודקת!
ואין ספק שבורכתי בבן זוג מבין, אמפתי ופתוח. 

מקסימה את


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

זה לא יכול להיות יותר גרוע מזה... 
השבועות שלפני החתונה היו מיוחדים. החינה התקיימה 3 שבועות לפני; שבועיים לפני טסנו לקפריסין; ושבוע לפני התקיימה מסיבת הרווקות. כלומר, זה היה חודש עמוס משהו...

יום לפני הטיסה לקפריסין התחילה לכאוב לי העין. לא משהו מיוחד, חשבתי. שעורה, בקטנה, קצת שום וזה עובר. אז חשבתי!  במשך חלקים נכבדים מהטיול בילינו את זמננו בחדר, כשאהובי מטפל בי ככל יכולתו עם קומפרסים של תה קמומיל. שבועיים לפני החתונה והעין שלי עצומה, תרתי משמע. חזרנו לארץ ומיד קיבלתי אנטיביוטיקה ומשחה אנטיביוטית. במקביל ניסיתי את כל תרופות הסבתא האפשריות, ואני מתכוונת ל-כ-ו-ל-ן. טוב, חוץ מאחת. אמא שלי ניסתה לשכנע אותי לבקש מגיסתי לעתיד קצת חלב אם... זה היה הגבול שלי. 
אבל כלום לא עזר.  

ורק לידיעה כללית: זה שאתם אומרים למישהי להירגע כדי להחלים, רק הופך אותה ליותר לחוצה!
לאחר המלצה מצילת חיים מאחת המורות בביה"ס שבו עבדתי, הגעתי למומחה כירורגיית עיניים שעשה לי ניתוחון קטן. תוך 24 שעות הנפיחות ירדה כמעט לגמרי וכעבור שלושה ימים חזרתי למצב נורמלי. היפ-היפ, הוריי!

אבל, לא בכך נגמרו הצרות.
לקראת החתונה עשיתי משהו שלא עשיתי ולא אעשה שוב בחיים: הלכתי למכון שיזוף. זה אפילו הלך די טוב בשלוש הפעמים הראשונות... אבל שלושה ימים לפני החתונה הגעתי לסיבוב נוסף, ועד הערב כל החלק האחורי של הגוף שלי היה יותר אדום מטוסיק של בבון. וכואב! אלוורה טבעית מהחצר, טונות של קרם לחות וחמאת גוף וקצת חוש הומור מהחצי- והצלחתי איכשהו להגיע לחתונה בצבע אחיד והגיוני. אבל בנות, פשוט אל תעשו את זה.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

Let’s get eloped! 
טוב, לא בדיוק, אבל זה עדיין משעשע.
שבועיים לפני החתונה טסנו לקפריסין להתחתן אזרחית. קצת רציתי לצחוק כשאמרו לנו: I now pronounce you husband and wife. זה הרגיש רחוק ולא קשור אלינו, אבל עדיין התרגשנו.
זה היה נחמד (אלמלא השעורה וזה). המלון היה סביר, אבל החברה (wedding tours) סידרו לנו את כל ענייני הבירוקרטיה והכל תיקתק באופן נעים ונינוח. טיילנו קצת בפאפוס, בעתיקות ובנמל. ביום האחרון אכלנו במסעדה מדהימה בשם "הלודג'"- אם במקרה אתם מגיעים לשם כדאי לקפוץ, אחד הסטייקים הטעימים שאכלנו.

*בתמונה- טבעות הנישואין ה"בינתיים"יות שלנו: שלי כמסגרת של לב, שלו לב מלא- וביחד הם מתחברים. 
בתמונה הזו אנחנו משחקים אותה פאוור ריינג'רס, או משהו...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

שִׂימֵנִי כַחוֹתָם עַל לִבֶּךָ, כַּחוֹת 
הטבעות, כמו התמונות, הם מה שנשאר בסוף האירוע ומלווה אותנו הלאה. שנינו אוהבים את הייחוד והשוני, ולכן אפילו לא ניסינו ללכת לחפש טבעות. הסתכלנו קצת באינטרנט וקיבלנו מושג כללי, ואז נחומי הציע שבמקום ללכת לחנויות תכשיטים רגילות- ניגש לחבר שלו מהקיבוץ, צורף ואמן בשם עמיחי שרפשטיין.
הלכנו ומאותו הרגע היה ברור שזה המקום. עמיחי הראה לנו דוגמאות וביקש שנחשוב על רעיון ונחזור אליו. חשבנו על משהו עם משמעות מיוחדת- ואז נחומי הציע את הגפן ואת הזית.
הטבעת שלו היא בעיצוב עץ הזית (החלק התחתון שלה, שלא רואים בתמונה, נראה כמו גזע... מדהים) ושלי בעיצוב גפן.

הזית מסמל שורשיות, יציבות, שלווה, שפע. הוא מאוד מקושר עם ארץ-ישראל (מופיע אינספור פעמים בתנ"ך), עם שלום והרמוניה (וגם, זיתים זו השריטה הכי עמוקה של מר בחור, דרגה אחת מתחת להפועל ת"א 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

הגפן מסמלת פריחה ופיריון, שלום ושלווה ("איש תחת גפנו..."). החיבור של הגפן עם היין מתקשר עם מה שמשתבח עם השנים.
"ענבי הגפן בענבי הגפן" משמעו: "זווג מתאים ונאה".

במישור הפרקטי: הטבעות לא יורדות מאיתנו כבר חודש. הן נוחות ולא מפריעות להתנהלות היומיומית... ובעיקר- יפות כל כך!


----------



## nino15 (2/7/12)

הטבעות הכי מיוחדות שראיתי אי פעם 
פשוט מדהימות.


----------



## A D u d a (2/7/12)

מעלפות באמת!!! 
מפתיע אותי שהטבעת שלך "כשרה" אבל...  או שאני מפספסת משהו?


----------



## IMphoenix (4/7/12)

אני מודה שלא התעמקתי בזה... 
כי עשינו חופה רפורמית.

אבל הטבעת עשויה מקשה אחרת, לא משובצת, ואין חריטות בתחתית אז אני חושבת שהיא נחשבת כשרה.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (2/7/12)

לא יכולה להתאפק 
אני מתבאסת לכתוב תגובות כי זה מפריע לי לקרוא אבל הטבעות כל כך יפות!

אני לא אוהבת טבעות נישואים בד"כ אבל אלה כל כך מיוחדות ויפות!!

ועל כל מה שקראתי עד כה- כל הכבוד לכם...פשוט כל הכבוד


----------



## IMphoenix (4/7/12)




----------



## arapax (3/7/12)

יפיפיות 
שילוב של רעיון מקסים וצורף מוכשר


----------



## pipidi (3/7/12)

נדמה לי שהערתי גם בפעם הקודמת ששמת את התמונה 
הטבעות מהממות, ואם הצד השני של הטבעת שלך גם מיוחד... תראי! 
גם טבעת האירוסין יפיפיה.


----------



## Nooki80 (6/7/12)

אמרתי בעבר ואומר שוב 
טבעות מדהימות והצורף מוכשר בטירוף, אני שוקלת לקחת ממך את הפרטים ולפנות אליו בעצמי עם רעיון שיש לי (ליום הנישואין הראשון)


----------



## IMphoenix (6/7/12)

לכי על זה!


----------



## המרחפת (6/7/12)

יפהפה, 
אני אוהבת דברים שיש משמעות מאחוריהם


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אז רגע... היום מתחתנים? 
טוב, די, חפרתי המון ועדיין לא הגענו ליום החתונה. הגיע הרגע!

בחרתי ב"וילה בניטה" (בנימינה) כמקום ההתארגנות. אמא ואני נסענו לשם לילה לפני החתונה ולנו במקום. מדובר ביחידה צמודה לבית מגוריה של דליה, בעלת המקום. המיטה מפנקת, הכל נקי, אבל במבט לאחור הייתי בוחרת במקום גדול יותר שכן בבוקר ההתארגנות הצטרפו שתי חברותיי הטובות, וטל שהיא גם מאפרת (אבל נגיע אליה אחר כך), ומעצב השיער והעוזר... היה קצת צפוף, וגם המקלחת פצפונת.

חוץ מזה דליה הכינה לנו ארוחת בוקר מצויינת, המקום מאובזר ומפנק. אני קיבלתי במתנה חלוק סאטן שגם התארגנתי איתו, ואמא קיבלה חלוק דומה בהשאלה לבוקר ההתארגנות. אם אתן מחפשות מקום באזור קיסריה ולא מתכננות להתארגן עם יותר ממלווה אחת זה מקום נחמד מאוד (הבנות אגב טענו שלא היה צפוף מדי, אולי זה רק בראש שלי).
לטעמי דליה לא הייתה מאוד נחמדה. היא דאגה לכל מה שביקשנו, אבל בהרגשה שלי היא הרגישה שמטריחים אותה והעבירה את ההרגשה הזו.

נתחיל בהתארגנות לפי סדר העניינים.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

(המון הרגשה במשפט לא קוהרנטי אחד)


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

"את נראית כמו אלפית" 
מה שכתוב בכותרת זו כנראה המחמאה הכי גדולה שקיבלתי על המראה הכללי, ועל השיער בפרט. 

עומר שמעוני המקסים עיצב לי את השיער ביום החתונה. הגעתי אליו דרך איזיווד, הוא היה מעצב-השיער הראשון והיחיד שראיתי. הוא הבין את הראש שלי מיד והייתה בינינו אחלה כימיה, כך שלא מצאתי צורך לחפש עוד. מלכתחילה היה ברור לי שאני רוצה שתי צמות שתיכרכנה כמו כתר, ורק התלבטתי עם לאסוף בהתחלה ולפזר חצי מהשיער אחר כך... בסופו של דבר החלטתי ללכת על שיער חצי פזור וזו הייתה בחירה מאוד נכונה מבחינתי, כיוון שיש לי שיער ארוך ועבה מאוד שחבל היה לכלוא בתסרוקת אסופה.

פגשתי אותו פעמיים לפני יום החתונה- בפגישת הניסיון, ושבוע לפני לתספורת קלה של קצוות. על הדרך גם בן-זוגי הגיע אליו וסיפר קצוות. כשיצאנו מעומר הוא אמר שבחרתי טוב, כי לעומר יש אנרגיות חיוביות והוא גורם לתחושה טובה ונעימה. אני יכולה להעיד שעומר העניק לשיער של הבחור קו ממש יפה!

עומר הגיע בעשר כפי שקבענו, על השנייה. זה היה מדהים, אני לא רגילה לישראלים שמגיעים בדייקנות כזו... הוא היה סופר מקצועי, הריץ איתנו צחוקים בלי סוף, דאג לנוחיות שלי והכי חשוב: עיצב לי תסרוקת יפייפיה!

חובקתי רבות במהלך האירוע, אנשים הניחו על ראשי ידיים (למה?! מי מניח יד על ראש הכלה?), ובעיקר השתוללתי לגמרי בשלב הריקודים- כך שכן, קפצו לי כמה שערות סוררות ובסוף הערב השיער לא נראה בדיוק כמו בהתחלה. אבל אז מה... עוד לא ראיתי כלה שנראית בסוף החתונה כאילו היא יצאה מקטלוג- ולא הייתי מאמינה למי שמבטיח את זה.

לסיכום- עומר שמעוני, מומלץ מומלץ מומלץ!


----------



## NetaSher (3/7/12)

זו באמת המחמאה האולטימטיבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם לי בתסרוקות ההשראה היו תמונות של איאווין וארוון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ויצא לך מאוד יפה


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

"את רוצה איפור כמו מימי מ'דרו קארי'?" 
טל פלג המוכשרת הייתה המאפרת שלי, בנוסף לעיצוב ההזמנות.
כפי שאני מציינת בהמלצות החוזרות- התאפרתי בזמנו להרבה מאפרות מובילות בתחום כדוגמנית פנים, וכך גם פגשתי את טל (ותודה לתפוז שהביאנו עד הלום). 
לפני שנים היא הייתה צריכה דוגמנית, אני הייתי צריכה תמונות, וכך נוצר שיתוף פעולה שהוביל לחברות עמוקה ואמיתית. 
אני תמיד אומרת לה שהרבה לפני שאהבתי אותה, חשבתי שהיא מוכשרת. באופן אובייקטיבי האמנתי תמיד שהיא המאפרת הכי מקצועית שנתקלתי בה.

טוב, טל ואני זה סיפור אהבה של שנים. אני תמיד אומרת שידעתי שהיא תאפר אותי לחתונה, עוד הרבה לפני שידעתי מי יהיה החתן... אפילו היו לי כמה חלומות בלהה שנאלצתי להתחתן בלי שהיא איפרה אותי. True story!

אבל בסופו של דבר הכל היה מושלם.
הלכתי לטל לאיפור ניסיון כחודש לפני החתונה, והתלבטנו ביחד בין שני סגנונות.
בחינה קיבלתי מתנה מאמו של נחום- עגילים וצמיד של סוורובסקי בגווני תכלת (נגיע אליהם) שהתכוונתי לענוד בחתונה. יום אחרי מסיבת החינה אמרה לי טל שהיא ראתה את העגילים ופתאום היא חושבת שכדאי ללכת על גוונים שישתלבו איתם יפה. הבחורה גאון.

ביום החתונה טל הגיעה קצת יותר מוקדם ממה שקבענו ובילתה עם הבנות. היא איפרה אותי בגוונים של לבן-שמנת וכחולים, וזה היה מושלם. יותר יפה מאיפורי הניסיון, ובדיוק כמו שרציתי ולא ידעתי. טל גם סגרה לי את המחוך על הדרך, ואחר כך איפרה את אמא. הכל בטוב טעם, מתוך הבנה מעמיקה של אסתטיקה ושל הלקוחה שמולה. 

טיפ קטן: אם אתן הולכות עם מאפרת שאתן סומכות עליה- תנו לה קרדיט מלא, ובעיקר תנו לה לראות את התמונה הכללית, את השמלה אם אפשר ואת התכשיטים.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

"מי רוצה עוד לברוסקו?" "אנייייי!"


----------



## BatelOmri (2/7/12)

חחחחח.... הרגת אותי


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

וזו התוצאה הסופית


----------



## hadaragr (2/7/12)

וואו!


----------



## BatelOmri (2/7/12)

וואו.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
hadaragr סליחה שגנבתי 
אבל זאת גם המילה הראשונה שאמרתי כשראיתי את התמונה
זה מושלם, השיער, האיפור והחיוך


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (2/7/12)

וואוו! 
פשוט מושלם. יפה אבל לא מאפיל על היופי הטבעי


----------



## Bobbachka (2/7/12)

מהממת!


----------



## רותם ושרון (3/7/12)

יאללה, איזו תמונה 
את נראית מדהים. ממש מקטלוג עם תמונות של כלות


----------



## yoli (3/7/12)

מעלףףףףףףףף


----------



## Bladayada (3/7/12)

מדהימה!!!


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

נעלולי פלא, נעלולים כאלה! 
טוב הנעליים היו בעיה. רציתי אותן יפות, אבל נוחות. האם באמת לא קיים שילוב כזה?

כפי שכבר סיפרתי כאן לא פעם, התאהבתי בנעלי ססיליה של רוני קנטור. קניתי אותן והייתי מאושרת, אבל הלבן שלהן לא היה מספיק לבן ביחס לשמלה אלא יותר קרמי. החזרתי אותן בצער רב וביגון קודר וקיבלתי את מלוא הסכום בחזרה...

משם חיפשתי במשך זמן רב נעליים ולא מצאתי. בסוף הלכתי על הנעליים שטל נעלה בחתונתה מנעלי "ויאנדרי". 
הן היו יפייפיות ונוחות יחסית, או כך חשבתי. ביום החתונה רק חיכיתי לשנייה שאחרי החופה, ומיד החלפתי אותן לסנדלים שיש לי מהקיץ שעבר- שטוחים ויפים, קצת יוונים.
ייתכן שאם הייתי גורבת גרביונים אז הנעל לא הייתה משפשפת לי כל כך את העור, אבל היה חם מדי.


----------



## yy1985 (3/7/12)

איזה קטע גם לי היו בדיוק כאלה 
עם קעקוע בדיוק באותו מקום ברגל וגם אני הורדתי אותם ממש ממש מהר 
מזל טוב קרדיטים מקסימים!!!


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

"לבשתי שמלה של נשף, והבד הוא בד משובח" 
טוב נו, הרי אני תמיד מריצה את הקרדיטים ומיד מציצה לחלק הכי חשוב: השמלה!
גם כאן (אני מזהה דפוס) הייתה סאגת שינוי-דעה. לאחר סיבוב השמלות הראשון והכיפי, החלטתי על הקו שאני רוצה והלכתי לגולדה תופרת. החלטנו על עיצוב וסוכם בינינו שאני משלמת מקדמה של 500 ₪ על הבדים והעבודה, אבל בכל שלב שהוא אם אני מתחרטת השמלה נשארת אצלה ואני חופשייה לדרכי. הסיכום הזה הרגיע אותי מאוד.
גולדה מקסימה ומאוד מקצועית. היא תופרת כבר שנים ל"עמנואל" והייתי מאוד רגועה בידיה. אממה- במדידה השניה והשלישית הרגשתי שלמרות שהיא תופרת בדיוק כמו שסיכמנו, משהו לא יושב נכון. הייתי מסתכלת באינטרנט על שמלות וכמעט כל דבר היה נראה הרבה יותר יפה מהשמלה המתהווה שלי (ואני מבינה בסקיצות, ברור היה לי שזו לא התוצאה הסופית אבל הבנתי לאן נושבת הרוח). כנראה שבסופו של דבר הסגנון של עמנואל ושלה הולכים יד ביד, ואי אפשר לנתק בין השניים (למרות שאת השמלה של נוקי היא עיצבה ותפרה מקסים!). הרגשתי שזה לא מתאים, ונפרדנו כידידות.

בלי הרבה דרמות המשכתי לחפש, לשמחתי התחלתי את התפירה באוקטובר כשהחתונה בסוף מאי והיה לי מספיק זמן למצוא (אה הא! שלא יגידו שהתחלתי מוקדם מדי, זה התברר כחכם מאוד). הגעתי די מהר לרינה בהיר ושם הרגשתי בבית. מדדתי שניים שלושה דגמים כשהראשון היה מושלם. ביחד עם מרינה, התופרת הנפלאה של רינה, עשינו כמה שינויים קלים (מפתח המחשוף, בד החצאית, סוג התחרה). בכל מדידה הייתי יותר ויותר שלמה עם הבחירה. המשכתי להציץ באינטרנט אבל תמיד סגרתי את החלון בתחושת סיפוק של "שלי הכי יפה!".  ואכן, אני פשוט אוהבת את השמלה שלי.
השמלה הייתה עם מחוך קצר רך, והייתה נוחה מאוד.
המחיר סביר יחסית. לא כמו לתפור אצל תופרת, אבל לא כמו מעצבים בדיזינגוף.And i got to keep my dress!

ועכשיו חידה: כמה בנות צריך כדי להלביש כלה אחת?


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

ועכשיו תמונה שממש רואים את השמלה


----------



## חיפושית עם נקודות (3/7/12)

שמלה מדהימה! 
רציתי אותה גם, אבל היא לא ישבה עלי מהמם כמו שהיא יושבת עלייך...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

"איזה תכשיט אתה!" 
את התכשיטים קניתי עם אמו של נחום. 
היא מאוד רצתה לקיים את המסורת הזו ואני שמחתי ללכת איתה לבוקר של כיף, רק שתינו. נסענו לקניון החדש בנתניה ולגמרי במקרה גיליתי שם חנות של סוורובסקי. 
התאהבתי בעגילים ובצמיד תוך שנייה ומאוד מצא חן בעיני שהם מתאימים לטבעת האירוסין שלי. מסתבר שהיא גם הקציבה לעניין סכום כפול ממה שיצא כך שהרגשתי מאוד טוב עם הבחירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בתמונה הזו רואים טוב את העגילים...


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/7/12)

וואו, אני מחכה בקוצר רוח לראות אתכם מצולמים 
ביחד.

הקדמה&גילוי נאות:
כתבתי במשך כמה שנים בפורום איפור בתפוז, ואני זוכרת שטל העלתה תמונות שלך מאופרת על-ידה.
חייבת לציין שכבר אז אמרתי(וגם כתבתי, לדעתי) "איזו בחורה יפה זאת!".
אז זהו הגילוי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




דבר נוסף-
העגילים שאת עונדת הם אלו שרציתי לקנות: 
יש לי טבעת זהב לבן עם אבן בלו טופז שאמי קנתה לי מתנה ליומולדת של שנה שעברה, וחודשים רבים חיפשתי עגילים עדינים שיתאימו. אני לא חובבת של סטים, אבל כן רציתי זוג עגילים עם אבנים תכולות עדינות.
זוג העגילים מסברובסקי שקיבלת מתנה, הם-הם העגילים שרציתי לקנות,אך לפני כחודש בערך קיבלתי מתנה זוג עגילים מהזוגי שלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ורק אחרי שעבר זמן ההחלפה ראיתי את הזוג המהמם שאת עונדת, ושרציתי לקנות ולא ניתן היה להחליף.

לצערי הוא די יקר לי כרגע, אבל מצאתי זוג עגילים אחר שהתאהבתי בו, ועלה מעט יותר זול, אך עדיין יפה ועדין
http://www.swarovski.com/Web_AA/en/...ierced_Earrings.html?CatalogCategoryName=0110


וזהו לבינתיים
קרדיטים ממש יפים ומרגשים,מחכה להמשך!
אני גם מאוהבת בטבעת שלך במיוחד. אהבתי את המשמעות המיוחדת בבחירתן.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

"היי, את כלה!" 
טוב, קצת לפני המפגש, במהלך הצהריים נחום קפץ לצימר כי הכרטיסים של ההושבה היו אצלי בטעות. 
כבר הייתי כמעט מוכנה והבנות אסרו עליו לראות אותי, אבל ממש רציתי נשיקה... אז הן כיסו לו ולי את העיניים, וככה התנשקנו, על עיוור. 

אין תמונה מזה למרות שזה יכול להיות משעשע ורומנטי- אז הנה תמונות מהמפגש האמיתי.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אהוב שלי


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

"פשש... לא רע בכלל"


----------



## nino15 (2/7/12)

תמונה ממש יפה ואינטימית


----------



## BatelOmri (2/7/12)

תמונה מדהימה


----------



## bluestvixen (4/7/12)

איזו תמונה מרגשת


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

בגדי החתן החדשים 
טוב אז נחומי בכלל רצה ללבוש חצאית קלטית. או גלבייה. זה קרה רק בחינה, ובחתונה הוא "הסכים" ללבוש מכנסיים וחולצה כמו איש העולם המערבי... עם זאת, הוא לא רצה חולצה מכופתרת אלא חולצה שמזכירה כמה שיותר גלבייה- מתוך אידיאל של לבוש פשוט ונקי ככל הניתן.
הבגדים נקנו אצל דורון אשכנזי.
היתרון הגדול אצל דורון זה המבחר והאיכות. בנוסף, כל החולצות בחנות מעוצבות עם אופציה להפוך את הצווארון הרגיל לסיני, מה שעבד מעולה בשבילנו. נחומי לבש מכנסי פשתן וחולצת פשתן לבנה שעברה שינויים לפי בקשתו: הכפתורים הוסרו ונתפרו ליצירת "גלבייה", ונוצרה חולצת שאנטי חגיגית.
גם בגזרת הנעליים היו דיונים סוערים. הבחור רצה לנעול נעלי עבודה. נעלי עבודה! זה היה הגבול שלי ולבסוף הסכמנו- הוא ינעל סנדלים. ההורים שלי היו קצת בשוק מזה אבל עבר להם, בכל זאת קיבוצניק. את הסנדלים שלו קניתי עם אמו בפלייפוט לגמרי במקרה, הם נראו לי נוחים במיוחד ובדיוק בסגנון שהוא רצה- ולא היו יקרים בכלל. 
ההימור היה מוצלח והוא מאוד אהב את הרכישה.
וזה החתן החתיך שלי


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

יוצאת להפסקה...


----------



## A D u d a (2/7/12)

לא!!! מאוד מהנה ויפה...


----------



## BatelOmri (2/7/12)

אוייייייי.... טוב, נחכה בסבלנות...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אז... נמשיך?  
אתן כה חמודות אגב! 
תודה על כל המחמאות


----------



## nino15 (2/7/12)

תחזרי מהר! 
אנשים פה בקריז


----------



## Nooki80 (2/7/12)

כל מה שאני מצליחה להוציא מפי 
למראה התמונות ולמקרא הקרדיטים שלך, הם יפחות ואנחות שמייצגות תחושות של אושר ושביעות רצון (תחשבי בוסה נובה אוורירית מתנגנת ברקע, כזה מן)
מקסימונת!


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אדירה אחת  
הצחקת אותי, איזה כיף שאת מרוצה!


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

מממ... שנצא למקדימים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בתור התחלה נסענו לצומת ספרים ב"מול זכרון". 
הם היו מקסימים ואנחנו נמצאים שם לא מעט, כך שמכירים אותנו. 
שנינו, הבחור ואני, חובבי המילה הכתובה. אצלו זה גובל בהתמכרות- ללכת איתו לחנות ספרים זה כמו ללכת עם ילד קטן לחנות ממתקים (רק שהילד מוכן לקבל "לא" כתשובה). 
בכל מקרה זה סניף גדול ויפה, והיה מאוד נחמד להצטלם שם עם הספרים.

נחמד עוד יותר היה למצוא את הספר "פתוח, סגור,  פתוח" של יהודה עמיחי, בו מצוי השיר ממנו ציטטנו להזמנה.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

כחובבי פנטזיה...


----------



## NetaSher (4/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

עם ג'וני, המלווה שלנו...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

קשה לבחור!


----------



## רותם ושרון (3/7/12)

איזו כלה מהממת את!


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

יש לי משהו בשיניים?


----------



## FalseAngel (4/7/12)

כמה אתם חמודים! 
יפייפיה!


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

הבוסתן 
בוסתן הכרמל הוא גן של מאות עצי פרי, וזה הבייבי של אברם חסידים מקיבוץ מעגן מיכאל.
הבוסתן יפייפה, ממוקם על צלע הכרמל ממש מול הקיבוץ. יש נוף של הקיבוץ והים מצד אחד, ואת כל הצמחייה והיופי מהצד השני. 
מדהים!


הבהרה (תרתי משמע): התמונות לא עברו טיפול במחשב ולכן חלקן עדיין כהות...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

משחקי אור וצל...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אחת האהובות עלי...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

בואי, הולכים להתחתן!


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

החוף בשדות ים 
לאחר שני המיקומים האלו נסענו לגן, וירדנו קצת לחוף לעוד כמה צילומים. 
התזמון היה מושלם, בדיוק בשקיעה, והגעתי למסקנה הבלתי נמנעת: קיטש קיטש, אבל ים בשקיעה זה פשוט הכי רומנטי שיש.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אחרונה... 
יש כל הרבה תמונות יפות וקשה לי לבחור, אז די וזהו!


----------



## scarlet moon (2/7/12)

אתם כה יפים


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

"ריח ים ושורשים של הבטחה..." 
כמו שכבר כתבתי, התחתנו ב"על הים" בקיבוץ שדות ים. 
ארי מנהל האירוע תיקתק את הערב בצורה מקצועית מאוד, וספיר דיילת המשפחה הייתה מתוקה להפליא, אכפתית, דואגת- מדהימה. 
הקייטרינג והבר תפקדו כאמור להפליא. הוספנו שישה בקבוקים של וואן גוך בטעמים, וקנינו אקס-אל בסיטונאות בנימינה שהיו ממש בסדר ונתנו לנו אחלה מחיר. 
הוואך גוך נחטפו... וכמו כן הוספנו קצת סוכריות גומי, כמה קילו שנקנו בדרום תל אביב. קיבלנו המון תגובות אוהדות על היחס של הצוות, על המקום, על יופיו. 
חייבת לציין שנפלנו על מזג אוויר מושלם- לא חם מדי, רוח נעימה ולא מציקה, תענוג.
תוספת קטנה שעשינו ויצאה מאוד מוצלחת- עמדת המבורגרונים שנפתחה בחצות. היו לנו המון חבר'ה צעירים (150 מתוך 400) וההמבורגרונים נחטפו גם על ידי המבוגרים. 
בנוסף הגן צ'יפר אותנו בקרטיבים (שהייתי צריכה להזכיר למנהל אירוע להוציא אבל לא נורא) שציננו את הרוקדים בזמן האטרף...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/7/12)

מה עוד אפשר להגיד 
את מקסימה ומיוחדת ורואים שאתם זוג אוהב. 
מאד התחברתי להרבה ממה שכתבת וגם לזרימה שלך עם בן הזוג בנושא הלבוש (גם אצלנו זרמתי איתו בעניין הלבוש!). 

התמונות מקסימות, אתם מקסימים ואת יפיפיה. 
כיף לראות את הפנים מאחורי הניק!

מצפה בקוצר רוח להמשך!


----------



## IMphoenix (4/7/12)

תודה יקירה


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

עיצוב הגן 
עדי , מעצבת הבית שלהם, הייתה נפלאה.
הלכנו על העיצוב הבסיסי שלהם ורק הוספנו קצת כריות צבעוניות לריהוט האלטרנטיבי ועששיות בשביל החופה. 
בתמונה מרכזי השולחן- נמוכים, כך שנוח לתקשר מעליהם, וגם באמת שהתאהבתי בהם מהרגע הראשון. סה"כ הוצאנו על העיצוב 1,000 ₪. בבוקר האירוע עדי סימסה לי שיש לה פרחים מהאירוע של הערב הקודם, ואם אני רוצה היא תפזר אותם בלי תוספת מחיר. זה היה נחמד מאוד, אבל אני יכולה לומר בלב שלם שגם בלי הפרחים האלה היה בסדר. 

את החופה תפרנו בעצמנו.
זה היה פרוייקט שהחלטנו ללכת עליו ואני מאוד שמחה שכך. נסעתי שבועיים לפני החתונה עם אבא על האופנוע לנחלת בנימין ובחרנו יחד בדים לחופה ולשביל (המוכר דמע מהתרגשות "לראות ככה אבא ובת בוחרים בת לחופה"). הוספנו סרטי סאטן לתיחום השוליים, ואת המרכז רקמה אמו של נחום בכישרון רב. בנוסף, הוספנו מעין "טלאי" רקום עם שמותינו ותאריך החתונה; המחשבה היא להעביר את החופה במשפחה, ושכל זוג יוסיף טלאי עם השמות והתאריך. החופה יצאה מהמם, ואני רק מצטערת ששכחתי לבקש מהצלמים לצלם אותה יפה מלמטה...
את הבד לשביל החופה חצינו לשניים ובמרכז פיזרנו בוגונווילייה.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

קבלת הפנים 
טוב, אין שאלה, ברור שלהיות. 
היה מדהים לראות את כולם מגיעים, להתחבק, לנסות להכניס משהו לפה כי חייבים, אבל לא ממש להצליח ללעוס כי באים לנשק. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מודה שהייתי מאוד לחוצה בשלב הזה, כל ההתרגשות פתאום הגיעה, אבל לא נורא.

בתמונה: רגע לפני קבלת הפנים פגשתי את אחי, שלא ראיתי כל השבוע (הבחור התגייס). רצתי אליו והתחבקנו משהו כמו חמש דקות...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אמא ואני 
אני לא רוצה להשתולל עם תמונות משפחה וקבלת פנים כי אין לזה סוף, אבל זו פשוט תמונה יפה.
כאן גם רואים את האיפור היפה שטל איפרה את אמא


----------



## green witch (3/7/12)

ממש יפות! מאיפה השמלה של אמא שלך?


----------



## IMphoenix (4/7/12)

שכורה מ"קומיסר" בחולון 
האתר שלהם מציג דברים קצת יותר הארד-קור אבל יש להם יציאות מוצלחות מאוד.


----------



## Bladayada (3/7/12)

תמונה מדהימה! ושאלה קצת מפגרת... 
מתי שחררו את אחיך כדי להגיע לחתונה? (יום לפני או באותו יום?)


----------



## IMphoenix (4/7/12)

ממש לא שאלה מפגרת! 
שחררו אותו בבוקר של יום החתונה אבל גם נתנו לו חמשו"ש בלי למצמץ. זה היה אוד נדיב מצידם


----------



## Bladayada (7/7/12)

תודה רבה על התגובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ממש מקווה שישחררו את אחותי יום לפני...
התגובות הנוספות אפילו עודדו אותי יותר


----------



## המרחפת (6/7/12)

ועוד אח בצבא: 
האח של בנזוגי גם חייל, בזמן החתונה הוא עדיין היה במסלול. 
החתונה הייתה בשישי בצהריים, והוא שוחרר בחמישי בערב (הבנזוג התקשר ואמר למפקדים שלו שאם הם ישחררו אותו בשישי הוא לא יגיע בזמן לחופה).

הצבא חייב לשחרר אותו ל-24 שעות אבל הם באמת לא מבטיחים לך מתי הן יהיו. עוד לא שמעתי על אח חייל שלא שוחרר כבר בבוקר החתונה, לא שלחו אף אחד במדים שעתיים לפני.


----------



## gilguliti (6/7/12)

אח שלי גם בצבא ושוחרר ערב קודם 
התחתנו בחמישי בערב והוא היה בבית כבר ברביעי בלילה! (איך שמחנו, כל כך פחדתי שהוא יגיע כמה שעות קודם שפוך לגמרי, זה היה בתקופה שהם היו באיזה קו איפשהו בשטחים או משהו)


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

בועות סבון... 
שנייה לפני היציאה לחופה נזכרתי שהבאנו בועות סבון, והעברנו אותן מהר החוצה.
הילדים מאוד נהנו להפריח אותן וזו הייתה תוספת קטנה וחמודה מאוד.

אני ממש מרוצה מהאווירה שזה מוסיף לתמונות


----------



## scarlet moon (2/7/12)

גם אנחנו קנינו 
ושכחנו להשתמש בהן... (אבל הן כיכבו אח"כ ברחבת הריקודים)... זה באמת מוסיף המון.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

החופה שלנו, הכתובה שלנו 
בזכות הבחירה בטקס הרפורמי ניתנה לנו הזכות להיות שותפים בעיצוב הטקס ולכתוב את הכתובה בעצמנו. 
חשוב להבהיר שמדובר בטקס יהודי לכל דבר והוא כולל את ברכות האירוסין, החתמת עדים על הכתובה, הרי את מקודשת, 7 ברכות, שבירת הכוס וכו'. 
השינוי הוא בגישה השוויונית, בכך שאני יכולה לקדש אותו בחזרה (לא עשיתי את זה מתוך כבוד לאורחים הדתיים, זה מאוד צורם להם לשמוע "הרי אתה מקודש לי"; אבל הענקתי לו את הטבעת מיד לאחר שהוא העניק לי וציטטתי משיר השירים) ולדבר תחת החופה, בתוכן הכתובה, בכך שגם נשים יכולות לחתום עליה כעדות. 
רוב האורחים בכלל לא שמו לב, ואפילו סבא שלי שקצת חששתי מתגובתו התרגש מאוד ושמח. 
הכתובה שלנו כללה תרגום מארמית של החלקים היפים והלא כלכליים שבכתובה המקורית, הדדיות (שנינו דאגנו לדאוג זה למחסורה של זו ולהיפך), ותוספת של הערכים עליהם נשתית את ביתנו המשותף ושיהיו הבסיס לזוגיות שלנו. יצא מסמך מקסים.

במהלך החופה הקריא הרב טישקוף את הכתובה וזימן את העדים לחתום עליה. בנוסף, כתבנו אחד לשני ברכה אישית וקראנו את הטקסטים לפני החלפת הטבעות. זה היה מרגש מאוד.
קיבלנו תגובות נרגשות כמעט מכל קשת האורחים- דתיים, חילוניים, אקדמאים ונערים. וגם בלי שדיברו איתי ישירות, שמעתי בחצי אוזן בזמן האוכל אנשים מדברים ביניהם: "איזה טקס מיוחד, איזה טקס מרגש." 
זו ההחלטה הכי חשובה שעשינו, ושנינו מאושרים עד הגג שבחרנו בגישה הרפורמית- היהודית שיוויונית.

*בתמונה: הרב גרי טישקוף.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

מגיע לחופה... 
כמה שהוא יפה, תוכו כברו... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*מכיוון שאני לא יודעת מה עמדת הוריו על חשיפה אינטרנטית, אני מצנזרת אותם*


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

מלווה בהוריי 
מתרגשת, באמת שבקושי נשמתי...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

ביחד כבר הרבה יותר קל...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

מכסה אותי


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

אה, איך שכחתי! 
בתחילת החופה, לאחר השלוק הראשון מכוס היין, אמא שלי המוכשרת נחנקה קצת. לא משהו רציני, הקדים קנה לוושט, היא נוטה לעשות את זה.
ואז השתעלה.
והשתעלה.
ולא הפסיקה...
והתאפקתי שלא לצחוק, באמת. אבל זוכרות שאמרתי שכנראה אני צוחקת במצבי לחץ?

לא יכולתי להחזיק יותר והתפוצצתי מצחוק. החברה הכי טובה שלי צחקה גם היא, ויחד איתנו נדבק כל הקהל... רגע נפלא שמוסס את כל המתח!


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

כאן רואים יפה את הריקמה של החופה...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

גיטרה אקוסטית, טקס על החוף. 
כשחשבנו על שיר כניסה לחופה הבנתי שאין דרך להיות מקורית, חוץ מלהיות מקורית.
תמיד רציתי כניסה מרגשת ופשוטה, ואם להיות כנה: החתונה של מרשל ולילי ב"איך פגשתי את אמא" נכנסה לי חזק לראש. 
רציתי נגינת גיטרה אקוסטית בחוץ (בים, כי זו הנירוואנה שלי). 
לשמחתי, אחי הצעיר אפק הוא נגן גיטרה מחונן ומלחין מדהים. הוא חשב על כל מני קטעים קיימים והחליט להלחין לנו נעימה משלנו, בלי מילים. וכך היה.

ברגע ששמעתי את הנעימה מחדר חתן-כלה כבר עלו הדמעות בעיני. אין לי בכלל דרך להסביר לכן כמה זה היה מיוחד עבורי לדעת שאחי הקטן האהוב מנגן את דרכי לחופה, לאיש שלי.

שיר שבירת הכוס היה "בגלגול הזה" של שלום חנוך.
היה חשוב מאוד לנחום שכל השירים שקשורים בחופה יהיו בעברית ושברנו את הראש עם שיר שבירת הכוס לא מעט. אני די ננעלתי על שלום בשלב מוקדם (זה שיר מגניב, עם גרוב מעולה וטונה של ברכות ואיחולים), לקח לי זמן לשכנע את הבחור, אבל בסופו של דבר ובעידודה של הדי-ג'יי המגניבה שלנו, הוא הסכים. וזה היה מעולה.

סלואו- cheek 2 cheek  בביצוע האלמותי של לואי ואלה.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

הצלמים שלנו: גיא חמוי ותומר (אסף תמם) 
חשבתי לחכות עם זה לסוף אבל ממש צורם לי שעוד לא ציינתי את גיא ותומר הנפלאים.

התמונות והאהבה, זה מה שנשאר...

גם את הצלמים בחרנו מבין האופציות של איזיווד. פגשנו שלושה (פריזמה, ארטמיר) ובחרנו ב"אסף תמם" בסופו של דבר. סגרנו על שני צלמי סטילס וצלם וידאו אחד (צפי של 400 אורחים), 3 אלבומי הורים, אלבום גדול, 3 או 4 הגדלות, ושוויצונים (קטע חמוד: אלבום קטנצ'יק על ספירלה. מתאים לכלות מתלהבות ואמהות מתלהבות).
קצת התלבטנו אם אולי שווה לקחת צלמים מחוץ לחבילה של איזיווד כי אישית מאוד אהבתי את העבודות של אופיר קפון ואור זהבי, אבל העלויות היו גבוהות והגענו למסקנה שמה שמשנה בסוף זה אנחנו- ואנחנו נהיה בתמונות בכל מקרה...
ציוותו לנו את גיא חמוי כצלם ראשי ואת תומר כצלם משני. קצת חששתי כי אין הרבה חומר ברשת על גיא- אבל אני כל כך שמחה שזה היה הוא! פשוט קסם של בחור, וגם תומר. היה כיף איתם, נינוח ונעים. נחום שלי לא אוהב להצטלם ועוד יותר שונא פלשים, עדכנתי את גיא מראש והוא היה נהדר, מאוד קשוב ורגיש. והכי חשוב- התמונות אדירות!
יצאו לנו יותר מ-4,000 תמונות לבחור מתוכן, עם המון רגעים מרגשים, מצחיקים, זוויות מוצלחות.
בשורה התחתונה- אנחנו מאוד מרוצים מהם.

גם טל אזולאי, צלם הוידאו, היה אחלה. יש קטעים נפלאים ואני באמת לא יודעת איך להתחיל לערוך את זה.. נו שוין.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

די-ג'יי שחר אריאל: אוהדת הפועל? סגרנו! 
לא יודעת אם שמתן לב אבל אני די חזק באג'נדה הפמיניסטית...
כך שכשראיתי ברשימה התקליטנים של איזיווד שם של אישה החלטתי שאני רוצה לפגוש אותה. פגשנו גברת מגניבה ביותר, מעניינת ובראש שלנו.

שחר הייתה מקצועית ונעימה, וכנראה שהחלק הכי חשוב (לנחום)-אוהדת הפועל שרופה. זה סגר את הפינה, וגם אחריה לא הרגשנו צורך לחפש עוד.
הרחבה הייתה מלאה מרגע שהתחילו הריקודים ועד לסוף, בזמן קבלת הפנים קיבלנו בדיוק מה שרצינו וכל כמה דקות אפשר היה לראות אותי מתנתקת רגע ומקשיבה לשיר (הוו זה ג'ון מאייר... הווו גידי גוב!).
אנחנו ממליצים עליה בחום!


בתמונה: שחר ונחום, כנראה בזמן שמושמע השיר "אדומה שלי".


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

החתונה שלנו, לא סתם אירוע 
מה שמייחד חתונה אחת ממשנתה, לטעמי, זה החלק של הברכות. 
באופן אישי במשפחות שלנו אי אפשר בלי, וידעתי שגם הפעם זה המצב. 
אז הוריי נשאו דברים מרגשים, והייתה מצגת מצחיקה ולא מקורית בעליל; 
והחברות הכי טובות יצרו וערכו סרט מקסים! ואחיותיו נאמו, ונציג מחבריו. 
ואז שרתי לו... אני זמרת ויוצרת, וידעתי שאני אכתוב לו שיר- כי מגיע לו, כי הוא יקר לי, כי הוא האיש שלי.
לקח לי חודשים ארוכים להצליח לכתוב את מה שהרגשתי אבל זה הצליח בסוף, ולמרות שרעד לי הקול- הביצוע היה טוב, והאיש שלי התרגש.

אז כן, בדיעבד זה היה קטע קצת ארוך ואני מניחה שמי שפחות קרוב קצת השתעמם... אבל אני לא חושבת שהייתי עושה את זה אחרת- כי כל מי שהכין משהו מיוחד ממנו (בין אם נאום קצר או סרט) טרח למענינו, והראה שאנחנו חשובים. וזה מקסים בעיני.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

שרה לו...


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

כל הילדים קופצים רוקדים! 
הייתה מסיבה מגניבה ביותר, ואנחנו מרגישים שהיה משהו עבור כל אחד מהאורחים.
גם מזרחית, גם רוק כבד, גם סיקסטיז-אייטיז-ניינטיז וכל הטיזים האלה, גם רוק ישראלי, פופ... 
הרחבה הייתה מלאה עד אפס מקום מרגע שהתחילו הריקודים ועד לסוף, אי שם אחרי 2 בלילה.


----------



## fashionlp (5/7/12)

נהנית מאוד לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך! ואת 
מקסימה! זוג מאוד יפה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המעמד הזה לצ'ייסרים מאוד מיוחד, הוא שייך לאולם? או שרכשתם בנפרד?


----------



## IMphoenix (6/7/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ולגבי המעמד- אני חושבת שזה חלק מציוד הבר... לא שמתי לב אליו עד הצילומים


----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (2/7/12)

זורקים את אבא באוויר.


----------



## עומר שמעוני (3/7/12)

את מדהימה את... החתן... אמא שלך... החברות...


----------



## IMphoenix (3/7/12)

תודה עומריקו! 
היית גדול, נתראה בתספורת הבאה


----------



## IMphoenix (3/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (3/7/12)

על הגובה.. 
כמות הפעמים שהרימו אותנו!
על הכתפיים, על כיסאות, על פלטת שולחן (חשבתי שאצלי זה לא יקרה. אז חשבתי!). העיפו את החתן על מפה מתוחה כמו מפרש... היינו ממש בעננים באותו ערב


----------



## IMphoenix (3/7/12)

גם היא חגגה איתנו!


----------



## IMphoenix (3/7/12)

רוקדת עם האיש שלי 
מה אתן יודעות, אפילו הצלחנו לרקוד אחת עם השני מדי פעם...


----------



## IMphoenix (3/7/12)

שטויות לרחבה- חנויות בכפר גלעדי 
לא זוכרת בדיוק את שם החנויות... נכנסו לשתיים, ליקטנו מה שהתאים לנו ועפנו תוך שעה.
זו תוספת נהדרת ומוסיפה המון צחוק וחן לרחבה, כמו גם לתמונות.


----------



## IMphoenix (3/7/12)

ולפעמים, החגיגה נגמרת... 
היה כיף!
היינו כה עייפים בסוף הערב, שזה היה ממש מוצלח שחזרנו לבית שלנו, הקטן והמתוקתק, עם חתול קטן ומפונק, עייפים ומאוהבים. 

אני שוב רוצה להודות לכל הבנות בפורום שליוו ותמכו, עזרתן לנו לא מעט. 
המסר העיקרי שלנו מהאירוע הוא כמאמר הקלישאה: תהנו מכל רגע כי עובר בשבריר שנייה...
ובעיקר- תזכרו כל הזמן למה אתם עושים את זה. את אהבה ביניכם, היקרה מפז, שגרמה לכם להחליט שאתם רוצים לחיות ביחד לנצח. 
שמרו על ערוץ תקשורת פתוח (ביניכם ועם ההורים, גם הם מתרגשים) ודעו לוותר, לבוא לקראת הפרטנר, להתפשר- ולעמוד על שלכם בנועם כאשר זה חשוב לכם.


לסיכום: חתונה זה אדיר, אבל זו רק ההתחלה...


----------



## PrettyOK (3/7/12)

מאד מאד נהניתי לקרוא! 
אתם זוג מהמם! ואת מדהימה!
ונראה שנהניתם המון וזה הכי הכי חשוב!!!
איזו התחלה מקסימה לחיים משותפים..
המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## h i l a d i (3/7/12)

מהמם מהמם מהמם! וגם- 
מהמם אמרתי?

את פשוט יפהפיה וקורנת!
כל כך חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היה פשוט תענוג לקרוא!

יש קרדיטים שאני מתמקדת בספקים ובלשאוב טיפים ומדלגת על התיאורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כאן התמקדתי בכם! רואים את האהבה נשפכת, ורואים שהיתה חתונה מקסימה לא בגלל סידור פרחים כזה או אחר אלא כזו שמשקפת לגמרי את הזוג ואת מי שהוא ומה שהוא - ואלו בעיני החתונות הכי יפות ומרגשות.

את בחורה מקסימה את זה כבר קלטתי מזמן - איך שאת עונה בסבלנות ובפירוט לכל שאלה של בחורה זרה, ונותנת לה ככה להכנס לך לחיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואכן היופי החיצוני שלך לגמרי מושפע מהיופי הפנימי וזהו יופי אמיתי!

מאחלת לכם חיי אושר!

גילוי נאות! מרוב עייפות החלטתי לשמור את התגובה לבוקר אבל המשכתי לחשוב עליכם גם במקלחת אז חזרתי כדי לישון בשקט
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זהו לילה טוב!


----------



## pipidi (3/7/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
את יפיפיה, גם בתור כלה. אהבתי את הגישה, וכל הכבוד לאבא שלך על הררי הסושי ודליי הפסטה של החינה. 
מאחלת לכם המשך זוגיות טובה ומתקשרת כמו עכשיו. 

מזל טוב!


----------



## CrystalMoon (3/7/12)

קרדיטים פשוט נפלאים! נראה שהייתה חתונה מעולה!


----------



## lanit (3/7/12)

המון מזל טוב! 
אתם זוג מקסים, החתונה נראית מקסימה, מרגשת וכיפית.

הערה בצד: בחיים לא הייתי נותנת לך 25.5 (לא יודעת אם זו הערה שאת אוהבת לשמוע או לא...)


----------



## חדשים בעסק (3/7/12)

איזה יופי של סיכום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ויופי של קרדיטים!
מרגישים את האהבה, הביטחון והאושר מכל תמונה ומשפט.

מאחלת לכם זוגיות מאושרת ומלאת אהבה יחד


----------



## Nooki80 (5/7/12)

פיניקס יקרה 
חיכתי לא מעט זמן לקרדיטים שלך, עוד משלב ההתלבטות בנוגע לשמלה, ומה אומר, הציפיה השתלמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
את מקסימה, ופשוט יפיפיה! כל כך הרבה אור ויופי, מחשבה ותבונה קורנים ממך, ומבן זוגך! כיף להתבונן בכך!
את כבר יודעת כמה אני מעריכה את ההתעקשות שלך ללכת אחר הלב, אחר העקרונות שלך, ושאחנו מחזיקות בערכים דומים (אם לא זהים) בכל הקשור לאספקט הרוחני והמוסדי של נישואים, והיה לי תענוג גדול לקרוא על כמות המחשבה שהושקעה בכל נדבך בנישואים ובטקס החתונה.
שמחתי להוות לך למשענת ואוזן קשבת, יש מצב שנהניתי מזה יותר ממך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

בכל אופן, נשאר רק לאחל לך ולזוגך היקר, המשך חיי שיתוף, יצירה ואהבה, זוגיות שלווה אך מסעירה, חברות מופלאה ותמיכה יציבה - בדיוק כפי שאתם חולקים היום ובטרם החתונה - עד סוף הימים!

ואני לא מסכימה לך לפספס את מפגש הפורום הבא!
אוהבת המון!
נוקי


----------



## Pixelss (5/7/12)

אוי כמה כיף שהיה לי לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך 
אומנם לקח לי המון זמן להגיב (העומס אוי העומס)
אבל באמת שנהנתי מכל רגע שקראתי את הקרדיטים שלך!

נראת שהייתה לכם חתונה מקסימה ומרגשת!
היית כלה יפיפיה!!!!
מאחלת לכם עוד אין סוף שנים של אהבה וזוגיות.


----------



## המרחפת (6/7/12)

יופי של קרדיטים, נהניתי לקרוא! 
ויופי של משפט סיכום....


----------



## scarlet moon (3/7/12)

קרדיטים מהממים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
ההולמים חתונה מהממת ומרגשת...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אתם שניכם יפהפיים, both inside and outside




כמו שאמרת, ועכשיו הכל מתחיל אז שיהיו עוד חיים שלמים של אושר ואהבה וצמיחה


----------



## veredmp (4/7/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! המון מזל טוב


----------



## IMphoenix (4/7/12)

תודה לכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הפירגון והמחמאות חיממו את לבי, אתן נפלאות!


----------



## Bobbachka (4/7/12)

קרדיטים משובחים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וזוג שנראה משובח לא פחות!


שיהיו לכם חיי זוגיות מאושרים!!!


----------

